# uhmw



## brianb2247 (Feb 26, 2015)

where can i purchase uhmw 24 inches wide 13 feet long 1/8 to 3/16 inches thick hod does it mount


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't know the best place to purchase uhmw, but it usually attaches to the to bottom using screws or bolts. 
Here's something I looked at a while back. Not sure how well gluing would hold up over time though.

[youtube]LCYDsCs8g28[/youtube]

If you don't feel like watching the whole thing, go to 2:40.

Looks like they also sell uhmw.
https://www.crownplastics.com/polymersprocesses


----------



## DaleH (Feb 27, 2015)

Plastics wholesalers, but I usually see 4' by 8' sheets, so you need material from a roll, but doubt it comes as thick as you need.


----------

